# Fire and Ning Boards



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I am loving my Kindle Fire! So much fun and it is working so well. 

I have just found one thing, I cannot figure out. 

I don't have any problems posting here or at most of the boards I am a member of, but I have two boards that are Ning Boards and I cannot seem to post there with the Fire. I  click in the message box and nothing happens and the keyboard does not come up.

Is there a trick that I do not know about or do Fire and Ning just not get along? 

Thank you!


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I guess no one else is on a Ning board or knew how to solve the problem. I have tried all kinds of things for days and nothing worked UNTIL I made the changes mentioned in another thread to speed up the SILK browser and after doing those changes I can now post at the Ning boards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sue Ellen--

I've moved this to the Fire Talk board...

Betsy


----------

